# Oostende oder De Panne ?



## Hobbit_Fisher (2. September 2011)

Hi ,

Also , ich habe vor mit einem Kumpel an die Nordsee zu fahren , um genauer so sein nach Belgien . Da wir aber noch nie an der Nordsee waren geschweige denn am Meer geangelt haben , kennen wir uns halt dem entsprechend dort nicht aus. 

Meine frage ist : 

Kann mir einen von ihnen einen Campingplatz in Oostende bzw. in De Panne empfehlen. 

Ich hab gehört es gibt da so Firmen am Hafen jeweils die Fishing Touren anbieten . Wo man sich wohl auch Angelgerät fürs Meer ausleihen kann , die über Tag raus aufs Meer fahren . Würde mich über Adressen freuen.

Und welche Köder würden Sie mir empfehlen wenn ich vom Strand aus Angeln möchte . 


Danke schonmal im Vorraus .

PS: Ich weiß das sind eine Menge fragen , jedoch würde ich mich sehr über Antworten freuen .


----------



## Hobbit_Fisher (3. September 2011)

*AW: Oostende oder De Panne ?*

Schubs!


----------



## meet (5. September 2011)

*AW: Oostende oder De Panne ?*



Hobbit_Fisher schrieb:


> Schubs!



Hallo,
camping Plätze gibt es viele! |kopfkrat (http://www.kerlinga.be/siteduits/indexpaginadu.asp da war ich schonmal zelten)

Was noch wichtiger ist als irgendwo unterkommen,
--> angeln 
http://franlis.be/ 
http://www.albatros-seafishing.com/index.php?languageId=4
(beides der gleiche Anbieter, ab Ostende)

Es gibt mit Sicherheit noch viele andere, aber das sind die die ich schon getestet habe.

Viel Spaß

PS: Köder --> franse tappen (kriegste bevor du aufs Boot gehst, oder in Ostende bei http://www.sportvisser.be/)

PPS: Achja --> http://www.zeevissport.com/07stekken/belgie/index_stekken_bk.htm


----------



## tom2 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Oostende oder De Panne ?*

Hey, wir kommen da immer gut unter http://www.veldenduin.be/de/index.html
gruß Tom


----------



## Gohann (9. September 2011)

*AW: Oostende oder De Panne ?*



Hobbit_Fisher schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> Also , ich habe vor mit einem Kumpel an die Nordsee zu fahren , um genauer so sein nach Belgien . Da wir aber noch nie an der Nordsee waren geschweige denn am Meer geangelt haben , kennen wir uns halt dem entsprechend dort nicht aus.
> 
> ...



Hallo Hobbit Fisher, hier wird sie geholfen!#6 Über Campingplätze kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich mir immer ein Appartement genommen habe. Nun zu den Booten bzw. Angelmöglichkeiten.

Als Anfänger würde ich es erst mal von den schon genannten Kuttern versuchen. In der Woche sind die meist nicht voll besetzt und ausserdem noch relativ günstig um Preis. Solltest Du noch in diesem Jahr fahren, besteht die Möglichkeut bis in den Oktober hinein Makrelen zu fangen. Dies ist relativ einfach, Du benötigst nur ein paar Makrelenvorfächer und 200gr. Bleie. Alles ist auf den Kuttern erhältlich! Zum Herbst hin ziehen die Makrelen weg und es wird meist auf Plattfisch und Wittling gefischt. Die geschieht meistens mit Wattwurm. ( Tappen) Diese Montagen gibt es auch am Kutter zu kaufen. Die Würmer auch. Ein Kutter der mir noch einfällt ist die Marcella www.Marcella.be Die fährt auch von Oostende.

So, nun wird es etwas Anspruchsvoller! Angeln vom kleineren Boot! Damit meine ich Boote die um 10-12 Leute mitnehmen. Sie fahren meistens von Nieuwpoort aus. Das ist zwar teurer, aber man kann mehr fangen, weil sie weiter rausfahren und weniger Leute an Bord sind. Da ist auch schon mal ein 8-10 Kg Dorsch drin! Ausserdem schöne Wolfsbarsche. Nachsehen kannst Du das unter www.jonathan.be oder www.coralia-seafishing.be Ich bin mit beiden Booten raus gewesen und nie ohne Fisch zurück gekommen. Allerdinges sollte man dort früh wegen einer Ausfahrt nachfragen.

Das wars fürs erste. Solltest Du noch Fragen haben, melde dich.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------

